# Euskera: gure zaittut pilo bat



## kumbat

Alguien me podría decir el significado de esta frase: 
"gure zaittut pilo bat"
Gracias


----------



## jazyk

Para mí esa frase no tiene sentido:

gure - nuestro/a
zaitut (una t) - auxiliar que implica que yo hago algo a la segunda persona, pero falta el verbo principal para darle sentido
pilo - montón
bat - un(o)/una

Pero también es posible que mi vasco sea defectuoso.


----------



## kumbat

Eso es lo que yo pienso y por eso lo he consultado, porque al leerlo me he quedado ¿¿¿???. Sé que no es batua y eso complica ciertas cosas pero ¿¿¿??? 

El 'gure zaitut' puede ser algo como echar de menos, esperar, etc.????


----------



## never

"Gur*e*" debe de ser o un error ortográfico o una variante dialectal de "gur*a*", que significa "deseo".

En Google se pueden encontrar frases como  "ikusi gura zaitut" (ikusi = ver) que supongo que se traduciría como "deseo verte", "estoy deseando verte", etc.

Así que me imagino que "gura/e zai*tt*ut pila bat" sería "te deseo un montón".

Por cierto, creo que esa doble "t" se debe a una _palatalización automática, _lo que, según dice en una página de hiru-punto-com (desgraciadamente no me deja poner el enlace):

_Esta variante fonética no tiene valor fonológico sino fonético, es decir, es un fenómeno que sólo se da en la lengua oral y que no añade a la palabra ningún significado. Euskaltzaindia recomienda no transcribir la palatización automática, ya que sólo ocurre a nivel fonético pero no tiene valor fonológico._


----------



## Berezi

La frase no quiere decir ni más ni menos que "Te quiero un montón"
Esta en euskera de Bizkaia


----------

